# CO2 System



## archangelvk (Feb 15, 2016)

Hello, Im looking into doing some pressurized CO2 for my 45G tank. I dont want to go cheap, but Im not looking into going super expensive/fancy either. Can someone point me in the right direction and list all the parts that I'd need as well as the cheapest place in the GTA that I could acquire all of the parts? Ive looked online for the parts needed and the information is so overwhelming. 

Thanks


----------



## CamH (Jan 5, 2014)

I have a co2 setup for sale


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

If it's your first time with a co2 system, I'd recommend grabbing a complete system that's already built. One of the members on this forum, Charlie1, normally has nice regulators for sale, so contacting him to see if he has any he plans to sell would be a good start.

Aside from that, another good option is looking for a good 'cheap' single stage regulator online, I have several Milwaukees, Aquateks, and UP regulators that have worked great through several years. As you're unlikely going to touch your co2 system much, it's more of a set-and-forget sort of equipment once it's dialled in. However, do be careful with some brands that would have some issues, if it seems too cheap, it probably is.


----------



## archangelvk (Feb 15, 2016)

default said:


> If it's your first time with a co2 system, I'd recommend grabbing a complete system that's already built. One of the members on this forum, Charlie1, normally has nice regulators for sale, so contacting him to see if he has any he plans to sell would be a good start.
> 
> Aside from that, another good option is looking for a good 'cheap' single stage regulator online, I have several Milwaukees, Aquateks, and UP regulators that have worked great through several years. As you're unlikely going to touch your co2 system much, it's more of a set-and-forget sort of equipment once it's dialled in. However, do be careful with some brands that would have some issues, if it seems too cheap, it probably is.


Sorry im a bit confused. So are you saying that Charlie1 sells entire kits or jsut regulators? You are right that I kind of want a set and forget sort of thing. The only thing I want to do is fill it up when its empty. Do you sell entire kits?


----------



## charlie1 (Dec 1, 2011)

archangelvk said:


> Sorry im a bit confused. So are you saying that Charlie1 sells entire kits or jsut regulators? You are right that I kind of want a set and forget sort of thing. The only thing I want to do is fill it up when its empty. Do you sell entire kits?


Thanks default.
From time to time i`m able to acquire used high purity 2 stage regulators to re purpose for our hobby AKA custom built units, i would then try and pass it on to interested hobbyist , so in short i don`t do it as a buisness & no i don`t sell bottles or other .
If you are interested, PM me and we can discuss some possible options.
Regards


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

charlie1 said:


> Thanks default.
> From time to time i`m able to acquire used high purity 2 stage regulators to re purpose for our hobby AKA custom built units, i would then try and pass it on to interested hobbyist , so in short i don`t do it as a buisness & no i don`t sell bottles or other .
> If you are interested, PM me and we can discuss some possible options.
> Regards


From the units I've seen for sale, these are fantastic builds that would likely last you a very long time (I was about to buy the one that just sold).

In regards to the cylinders, they are readily available at most pressurized gas shops; camcarb, Norwood, praxair (way over priced for personal purchases). If you are in the East, feel free to pm me about cylinders, I could pick one up for you the next time I bring mine for a fill.


----------

